# How to clean new plants that you are putting into the aquarium?



## PRIMESIX (Dec 20, 2011)

Just a quick question, I am purchasing some new plants and I was wondering the best way to clean them before putting them into the aquarium. Thanks... :lol:


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

PRIMESIX said:


> Just a quick question, I am purchasing some new plants and I was wondering the best way to clean them before putting them into the aquarium. Thanks... :lol:



I don't do anything special with new plants, but many do. If you're worried about snails you can swish the plant around in a solution of water and salt. Than rinse in some of your tank water or de-chlorinated water. If you are worried about diseases, you'd be best to float them in water for a couple days. Perhaps near a window so they get sun. Diseases won't live more than 24 hours without a host.

Gwen


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I just plant them. If they come from tanks with fish, it would be advisable to quarantine them for 2 weeks in a fishless tank with good light. Plants can bring parasites just as fish, wood, rock from tanks with fish. Aside from this, I wouldn't bother.

Byron.


----------

